# Question Regarding Lutinos



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I just got a lutino cockatiel I was told was a male but I strongly suspect is female. Every lutino I've had has been female, which brings about the following question:

Are only hens visual to Lutino? I could swear there were some male lutinos out there. 

Thanks a lot everybirdy  earl:


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

no, both sexes can be visual lutinos  The person you got your tiel off may be inexperienced with mutations and be unaware that all lutinos have a bright face, not just the males. How old is your lutino?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

Sunstorm is relatively young - at oldest 2 years, but I have to double check with his/her former owner. I've never bred lutinos before, so this is going to be an interesting experience for me, LOL. My experiences are mainly with greys and white faced mutations.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

vampiric_conure said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Sunstorm is relatively young - at oldest 2 years, but I have to double check with his/her former owner. I've never bred lutinos before, so this is going to be an interesting experience for me, LOL. My experiences are mainly with greys and white faced mutations.


Okay if she hasn't been displaying any male behaviours, I'd assume shes female then


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

vampiric_conure said:


> I just got a lutino cockatiel I was told was a male but I strongly suspect is female. Every lutino I've had has been female, which brings about the following question:
> 
> Are only hens visual to Lutino? I could swear there were some male lutinos out there.
> 
> Thanks a lot everybirdy  earl:


I have a male cinnamon (I think) lutino.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No. Both sexes can be lutino. But you have a higher chance of getting a female lutino over a male, I believe it's a 66% chance a lutino will be a hen.

Jaid is a cock lutino


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Lutino is sex linked, meaning a male Lutino will produce visual Lutino daughters and a female Lutino will produce sons who are only split to Lutino. In order for a visual male to be produced the female must be visual Lutino and the male must be split to it. Please NEVER breed two visual lutinos together as it creates weaker babies who often have big bald spots.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I had Honey DNA sexed. It's the only sure way to know. Looking back, I could've sexed her by behavior but I was much less experienced than I am now.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It took 2 weeks, but Sunstorm is indeed a male  He sings, does heart wings and hops for his GF. His GF is a whitefaced pearl, so now it's just a waiting game as to what they'll produce. Waiting for the hen to mature and all that jazz


----------

